# Pork Spare Ribs in a MES 30



## waucedah (Apr 20, 2012)

Please give me any tips or hints.

These will be my first in the MES

Thanks


----------



## s2k9k (Apr 20, 2012)

hint: 3-2-1


----------



## s2k9k (Apr 20, 2012)

http://www.smoking-meat.com/smoking-ribs.html

http://www.smoking-meat.com/december-2010-smoked-ham-and-321-smoked-ribs.html

That should explain it all and if you have any other questions search 3-2-1 or spare ribs or just ask, everyone is more than willing to help.


----------



## so ms smoker (Apr 20, 2012)

First, what is your main concern? Be more specific and it will be easier to help you.

Mike


----------



## jp61 (Apr 20, 2012)

Don't do it!.... you'll be hooked for life!


----------



## waucedah (Apr 21, 2012)

I have no major concerns, should have probably  asked for any thing that stands out as a technique that worked well, something different.

How about getting bark on ribs in a electric MES?

I will be using the 3-2-1 method with a dry rub

Thanks much


----------



## kryinggame (Apr 21, 2012)

Here's what I do:

Using spare ribs that have been cleaned up, I rub them down using Jeff's rub and let them sit overnight;
The next morning, I'll get my MES ready. Get it up to 275;
Once it reaches 275, I'll put my rack in, along with my AMNPS and will lock the chamber and set it for 235 degrees and keep the timer to 7 hrs;
I don't like the 3-2-1 method. I don't like meat that's falling off the bones. I just let the ribs cook for the entire 6 hours;
After 4 hours of smoking, I'll open the chamber to spray some apple juice;
The 5th hour, I'll squirt a bit more apple juice on it.
At the 6th hour, I'll do the bend test. Generally, the ribs are about to break apart at this point.
I'll take the ribs out and will wrap them in foil for 20 - 30 minutes before cutting up.
Here's a picture of the ribs that I pulled off about 2 hours ago:


----------



## waucedah (Apr 22, 2012)

Thank you for the suggestion, I will try it next time.

Today I ran two racks of ribs 3-2-1

yellow mustard to coat the ribs and the "don't rub your eyes"
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 rub that Jeff has on his Smoking-Meat.com web site.

they turned out great

used three small bottles of red blush wine in the water pan ( left over in the fridge from a visitor)

pecan and hickory wood

left the membrane on, kinda used to it being on from restaurant's that I have ribs at on a regular basis  also I like the meat to stay on the bone


----------



## kryinggame (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm so happy that I was able to assist someone. I just finished eating the ribs that I smoked yesterday. They were dang good ribs. I even sucked the marrow out the bones. lol

I think the lynchpin of success is Jeff's rub. Man, lately, I've been putting it on everything. The flavor is so good. You absolutely do not need sauce. Last night a buddy and his wife dropped by (as they usually do on Saturday nights to see what I smoked). His wife insulted me, she asked why there was no sauce on the ribs. I wanted to kick her out but I simply told her to take a bite. Afterwards, Pam apologized.

What you'll learn is, once you understand the basics, the ribs get better each time. Anyway, I wish you continued success.


----------



## whittling chip (Apr 22, 2012)

Waucedah said:


> Please give me any tips or hints.
> 
> These will be my first in the MES
> 
> Thanks


http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/120156/pork-loin-back-ribs-w-qview-pic-heavy

Here's my hint.....Pork LOIN Back Ribs!

WC


----------

